

Ask HN: What are some good CV template for a Software Engineer - zabi_rauf

Hi, I was just looking into updating my CV but I don&#x27;t know what template would be good for a Software Engineer. Most of the templates i found where either artistic (for designers) which i think aren&#x27;t suitable and some templates don&#x27;t conserve space. Can someone point me to a good template (MS Word or GDoc) for the CV.<p>Thanks
======
mtmail
[https://www.resumonk.com/resume_templates](https://www.resumonk.com/resume_templates)
and [https://jsonresume.org/themes/](https://jsonresume.org/themes/) are good
for inspiration but you can't edit them in MS Word.

An example CV structure I quite like is [http://kelly-dunn.me/](http://kelly-
dunn.me/) (HTML and PDF version).

~~~
zabi_rauf
Yep jsonresume has good themes but don't use space efficiently. Resumonk has
some decent themes, i might try that out. Thanks.

------
biomimic
A Wikipedia entry

~~~
yen223
I share the same name with an accomplished AI researcher who has a Wikipedia
page. Sometimes I wonder if I've received offers just because of that.

~~~
brainy
yes you would have ,if you are the same age and sex. Try putting the link for
fun and see what happens

------
m2n037
You can start with LaTeX templates from sharelatex.com. They have some really
good templates.

